# ECE Nursery Practitioner



## Madmare (Jul 29, 2017)

I am hoping to relocate to NZ by Oct Nov 2017.
I am currently a level 4 qualified practitioner and recently started my level 5.
Can anyone tell me what level of qualification can register in NZ. My qualifications were assessed by NZQA and can out as equivalent to level 5 in NZ.
So exited!!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Madmare said:


> I am hoping to relocate to NZ by Oct Nov 2017.
> I am currently a level 4 qualified practitioner and recently started my level 5.
> Can anyone tell me what level of qualification can register in NZ. My qualifications were assessed by NZQA and can out as equivalent to level 5 in NZ.
> So exited!!


Sorry, don't know the ins and outs of Early childhood Teachers in NZ so these links may help :-

https://www.careers.govt.nz/jobs-da...l-sciences/education/early-childhood-teacher/

https://educationcouncil.org.nz/content/studying-be-teacher

To get the most up to date info I'd suggest contacting an Early Childhood facility in NZ and asking the question over the phone. I'm sure they'll be happy giving you some advice.


----------



## Madmare (Jul 29, 2017)

That's great thank you!


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

There is a great need for ECEs in New Zealand, especially the North Island cities (Auckland, Tauranga, Hamilton, Rotorua, Wellington, etc). But there isn't a unitary system in place. Here's a good overview. 

I know that most graduates from my uni's ECE programme are leaving with jobs. But living in Auckland on an ECE salary is getting to be impossible.


----------

